# Delamination



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, our Outback has been in for warranty repairs for about 3 weeks now and we were expecting to get it back any day.

Just got a call from our service rep James at Mike Thompson's in Santa Fe Springs who told me that while they were examining my front decals that were starting to peel, they just found two bubbles on the front skin. He has already reported it to Keystone and has a new skin on order. We hope to have it back in the next couple of weeks cause we really miss camping!

I'm bummed that our TT got the delam bug, but I'm really glad that they caught it while it was still there. Kudos to Jim at MT









I'm also glad that I had been too lazy to put my Outbackers.com stickers on


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

It's good to see that there is good dealers out there that actually look over the whole trailer while they have it versus just be focused on what they are fixing. Kudos to them







. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Bummer you can't get it back sooner.
Great that they found it and are fixing it.
Better now than after the warrenty is up.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! Bummer. BUT Wow! Great that the dealership found it and took action! That is a sign of a good dealership. You should feel confident that you are in good hands!

Eric


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

There is not too many dealers that really look out for the customer. Luckily you have found one!

Carey


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

to your dealer for being so proactive! 
Dawn I bet you're hitting them up for diamond plating too, huh?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> to your dealer for being so proactive!
> Dawn I bet you're hitting them up for diamond plating too, huh?


LOL! You can bet that I tried









Wonder if i can talk them into 2 Maxxair Vents for the major delay...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Dawn sorry to here that you too have this problem but glad that you have such a good dealer. The good thing you will nave a new better front. I got my trailer back last month with a new front panel and it looks better than new. I hope it gets fixed quickly and you are back to camping soon.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your bubbles. But it sounds like they are in good hands. I hope my dealer is as capable and helpful if I ever have a need arise.


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Skippershe....

I talked to a guy at Mike Thompson's about the same issue and he said, "No problem, let me know when you want to bring it in"...So I will be calling and taking mine in after this weekends trip down to Bolsa Chica!!!He also told me they do in fact put diamond plating on the bottom(by the propane tanks) and replace the front cover. He said the diamond plating helps to solve the problem some how. I was talking to the guys in Fountain Valley, but I assume they do it the same way. Why don't you take yours to FV, it seems closer to your house...did you have a problem there?

Anyway, glad you got the problem solved....if you're driving down PCH this weekend, look for the Outback flying the US and Notre Dame flag...that will be me and the fam!!!


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you're having the delam.







I'm really encouraged to hear about the service though. Maybe we need to try SFS. We have had nothing but problems with the service at MT Fountain valley so far. In fact we owe them a call, since they haven't returned ours in weeks.... ok, thats another ugly story.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fighting Irish said:


> I'm sorry you're having the delam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,
Who have you dealt with at FV? Rick Hendriks sounds like a pretty good guy. I haven't met him, but he helped me with my rear step issue. What's the ugly story? This is the best place to vent!
If you're really unhappy with service there, try SFS and ask for James (Jim) Norris. Tell him the Outbacker chick sent you


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The words "Mike Thompson" and "proactive" in the same sentence? Imagine my surprise! Sorry about the delam but glad to hear they are doing it for ya!

Now i'll have to make it TWO Jalama burgers









J


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

skippershe, I had the same problem 4 months ago. One problem when I received it. My utility light was not working thats by the propane tanks. I had to take the TT back to have fixed. Hope you receive it soon, Ernie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dawn -- welcome to the club. Mine is in the shop getting fixed this week. I hope to have it back for July's rally at Zions.









I decided to go with the diamond plate fix. I thought it looked nice when pics were posted on here and it's less intrusive that replacing the cap. That's just me though. It wasn't caused by water damage so there isn't any underlying problem thats getting covered up.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I went to an RV show a couple of weeks ago and spoke with a Keystone rep about the Outbacks. I asked about the delam issue and he admitted it was a known issue. He basically said not that all Outback owners should expect to have to replace the front panel, but that it was one of the known flaws....He said that if it happens notify your dealer immediately, take pictures, and stay on top of the process......


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

[quote name='MattS' date='Jan 24 2007, 12:06 AM' post='182946']
I'm sorry you're having the delam.







I'm really encouraged to hear about the service though. Maybe we need to try SFS. We have had nothing but problems with the service at MT Fountain valley so far. In fact we owe them a call, since they haven't returned ours in weeks.... ok, thats another ugly story.









Mike Thompson's in FV resealed the roof of my 21rs and a few months later two bubbles on the top left of the front of the trailer developed. When I called the service writer told me that was normal but to bring it in and they would look at it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Dawn,

I'm so sorry to here you too have the delam problem but glad they found it while it is still under warrenty. My front looked so much better after the replacement and I'm sure your will too.

Good luck


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I'm so sorry to here you too have the delam problem but glad they found it while it is still under warrenty. My front looked so much better after the replacement and I'm sure your will too.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Bill,

All is good now...good as new and ready to go camping!!









Bassplunker:
Sorry to hear you're having trouble with them. I've had pretty good results with Laura over at Fountain Valley...Have you had the front cap replaced yet? This would be done over at SFS anyway. Good people over there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I'm also glad that I had been too lazy to put my Outbackers.com stickers on


isn't that a crime against Outbackers? and can't you be fined and whipped for not putting on decals? and isn't it on page 666 of the Outbackers  CULT  Members Handbook that all decals shall be applied promptly and cannot be removed under the penalty of law EVER??


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello. What exactly are you referring to when you say, 'the cap'? Also, have you heard of Keystone replacing the front after the year warranty has expired? It seems like they know it's a common problem and they even admit it's a well know defect so they should if they wanted to have a good reputation and referrals. It's just really strange that these bubbles appeared over three years after I bought it and just a few months after they resealed the whole rubber roof for me. Are the diamond plates put on the front because there's a problem with moisture coming up from underneath causing delamination? Sorry for all the questions, but even though I've been a Outbackers member for a long time I don't get on here much. Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bassplunker said:


> Hello. What exactly are you referring to when you say, 'the cap'? Also, have you heard of Keystone replacing the front after the year warranty has expired? It seems like they know it's a common problem and they even admit it's a well know defect so they should if they wanted to have a good reputation and referrals. It's just really strange that these bubbles appeared over three years after I bought it and just a few months after they resealed the whole rubber roof for me. Are the diamond plates put on the front because there's a problem with moisture coming up from underneath causing delamination? Sorry for all the questions, but even though I've been a Outbackers member for a long time I don't get on here much. Thanks.


Hi bassplunker,

The front cap is the entire front end of the TT, beginning from about 20" past the top curve onto the roof, all the way down to the bottom front. Our dealer replaced the whole piece and added the diamond plate as a courtesy, cause they knew we wanted it on there. It's thin, but it looks great and will keep rocks and road debris from scratching the lower front end.

I would call Keystone...When I called them about this problem, before we even had the delam begin, they said that they would take care of units that were out of warranty. I would definitely give them a call and see what they have to say.

Keep us posted ok??
Dawn


----------

